
Trump University’s Online Materials Are a Lot Better Than Your University’s - simonb
http://hapgood.us/2016/03/08/trump-universitys-online-materials-are-a-lot-better-than-your-universitys-online-materials/
======
zootam
wow, quite a surprise

~~~
stillusingvb6
The guy is a billionaire. He probably had more hits than misses

